# Mccormick International 353 Hydraulic power is diminishing help!!



## Hazzardmatt (Apr 1, 2018)

I've got an international 353 and a few yrs ago we purchased a product to help us make firewood bales, when I purchased it the tractor was able to lift it so much my dad would have to stand at the front to help balance it.
We use it all the time and yester we tried using and the tractor wouldn't lift the first bale, we made a second one and it lifted but the links dropped fairly rapidly.
This tractor is used all the time throughout the year by my grandad uncle and myself it's very useful. 

I wonder if you could help me figure out the problem. 

Thanks matt

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Start with your hydraulic fluid level, then work your way through the hydraulic filters.
The lift cylinder seals, or hydraulic pump may also be the root of the problem.
The only source of parts in the US of which I am aware is Kramp.com.


----------



## Hazzardmatt (Apr 1, 2018)

I haven't checked the fluid level in some time to be honest, I will check out the rest too 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

